# Gästepass für Diablo 3 gesucht



## Exdruide (18. Juni 2012)

Grüsst euch,

es wäre super nett wenn jemand für mich einen Diablo 3 Gästepass übrig hätte,

Danke ans Forum im Voraus

lg


----------



## DJ_Tiger (18. Juni 2012)

Ich suche auch einen Gästepass..PN bitte an mich danke im vorraus


----------

